# xhtml Tags funktionieren nicht



## Matze2104 (14. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche seit 3 Stunden die die XHTML Tags zu nutzen.
Alle h: Tags werden allerdings nicht angezeigt.
Ich habe mehrere Beispiele heruntergeladen und durchprobiert.

Hat vielleicht irgendjemand eine Vermutung, woran das liegen könnte?

Schonmal vielen Dank.


----------



## Flown (14. Mai 2018)

Sieht so aus als ob du einen space zwischen h: und outputtext hast: sollte eher so aussehen:`<h:outputText value = "Hello World!" />`


----------



## mrBrown (14. Mai 2018)

Außerdem ist das ein JSF-Tag, der macht einfach so in html nichts.
Das muss schon entsprechend von einem Webserver verarbeitet werden.


----------



## Joah (6. Jun 2018)

Also ich verwende nur noch das:

```
<!DOCTYPE html>
```

Das ist dann HTML5.

Steht auch auf w3.org, dass das das Beste ist.


----------



## mrBrown (6. Jun 2018)

Joah hat gesagt.:


> Also ich verwende nur noch das:
> 
> ```
> <!DOCTYPE html>
> ...


In diesem Fall ist das allerdings JSF und nicht "normales" HTML


----------

